# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  استثمار المال في السبائك الذهبيه .....

## كلي شموخ...

:Salam Allah: 

كيف حالكن بنات؟

بغيت استفسر عن ( السبائك الذهبيه ) الذهب الخام ..

من وين اشتريه ؟ بغيت ابدا اشتري شوي شوي منه واجمعه ..

لان في حد من الناس يوفرون الذهب الاصفر ويبيعونه ف البورصه بسعر اغلى..

ومااااااافيه خساره ابد ..

بغيت معلومات عن البيع والشرا او اني بس اشتريه وايوده ...
يعني استثمر فلوسي في الذهب ...

وانتظر ردودكن ....


 :Ast Green: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## أم آمنة

اعتقد في محلات الذهب بتلاقينهم يبيعون السبايك
وبالتوفيييييييييييييييييييييييق

----------


## كلي شموخ...

انزين الي عندها معلومات او اذا كانت تشتري ذهب وتوفر وكيف كانت اتسوي تخبرنا ...

----------


## Miss Jo0ouri

انا بعد أريد اعرف ^^

----------


## شـ م ـوخ

فكره حلوة 

اعتقااادي من تنزل جيمة الذهب .. تاخذين السبائك ومن ترتفع تبيعينها وانتي الربحانه 

حتى الذهب بشكل عاااام من ينزل تاخذينه ومن يرتفع ينبااع بشكل اغلى 

والفلوس ماتروح ع الفاضي

----------


## كلي شموخ...

الحمدلله هذا المشرووووع مافيه خساره حتى لو بتيودين الذهب احسن ما تيودين الفلوس..

مابتخسرين بالعكس...

----------


## خلود 2

الحمدلله هذا المشرووووع مافيه خسارة ابد .. وانا بعد ناوية اشتري سبائك ذهبية ان شاء الله .. 
بس بستفسر بشوف وين ينباع وبخبركم .. 

وطبعا الحين الذهب جدا مرتفع اللي يبا يبيع خله يبيع .. اما مستحيل الوحدة تشتري الحين لانه مرتفع وايد

----------


## شـ م ـوخ

صدقتي اختيه الذهب واصل فوق 100

----------


## كلي شموخ...

ان شالله البنات يساعدنا بمعلوماتهن....

----------


## عمري زايد

فكره حلووه

----------


## myare

انا ودي استفيد بليز

----------


## بنت الصحراء

بالتوفيق والله فكره حلوه ولا فيها خساره

----------


## لمست عطاء

لي عندهاااااااا معلومات بخصوص السبائك ذهبية تخبرنااااااااااااااااااااا ..

----------


## كلي شموخ...

للرفع ....

----------


## كل الرقة

لي عندهاااااااا معلومات بخصوص السبائك ذهبية تخبرنااااااااااااااااااااا ..

----------


## سماري قماري

اب اب الي عندها معلومات تخبرنا بليز

----------


## لمياء دبي

يلا بنات 
شدن الهمه
نبا نعرف عن الاستثمار في السبايك الذهبية

----------


## فراشه بيضاء

حلووو

أنا بشوف اذا بحصل معلومات ,, أو سون سيرج في قوقل ^^ وخبرنا

واللي الها خبره في هالمجال تفيدنا

----------


## كلي شموخ...

بنات شفت هالموقع بيفيدنا وااايد

http://www.invest.gold.org/sites/ar/

----------


## أم_سوافي

بالتوفيييييييييج حبايبي

----------


## lazi

للرفع

----------


## shbany

الغالية 
أنا أعرف ناس يراقبون سعر الذهب 
من ينزل 
يروحون يشترون سبائك فقط من محلات الذهب نفسهم 
اسأليهم وبيقولولج إذا عندهم وإذا لأء بيدلونج عن المحالات المتخصصه في بيع السبائك 

وبعد مايرتفع الذهب يبيعونه وهم رابحين ماشاء الله عليهم 
يفكرون 
مب نحن 
اللهم لاحسد

----------


## فراشه بيضاء

حبوباااتي سويــت سيرج عن تجارة الذهب 

هذا اللي طلع لي من منتدى الامارات للأوراق الماليه ^^

مشاركة الأخ (حمد في فانكوفر)

مشـــاركـــة الأخ العزيــــز/ الحنـــون 
( إن شاء الله يستفيد منها الإخــــوان )

عن نفسي انا ما اتعامل ويا اي وسيط

بس اتابع هالموقع 

US Gold Price

و كل شوية أسوي رفرش عشان أعرف الذهب كم وصل طبعا بالدولار

او قناة CNBC ف البيت تقدرون تتابعونه وتشوفوون الذهب ينزل ولا يرتفع من خلال الرابط المبين ف اأعلى الشاشة ع اليمين 

لما تشوفون الذهب نازل ما عليكم الا تسيرون محلات الذهب وتشترون من عندهم السبيكة اللي هي حجمها 116.64 غرام ومطبوع عليها 9999.0

طبعا يحسبون عليكم عمولة البيع والشراء كل محل يختلف عن الثاني

فعن نفسي اسير مثلا محل اشتري من عنده وابيع له يحسب لي العمولة 

150 درهم

في محلات اكثر ياخذون يعني يبغي لكم تسالون وين ارخص عمولة

تشترون كمن سبيكة في النزول ولما يرتفع الذهب تبيعوون وبتحصلون الخير من وراء الذهب

يعني احسن من السوق المريض للاسهم

واي مساعدة في خدمتكم


منقول من المنتدى والله يجزاهم كل الخير 

وخلونااا نحذو حذوهم ^__^

----------


## فراشه بيضاء

أنا الحين ماعرفت كيف اعرف ان الذهب نازل ولا مرتفع في الموقع المرفق

ومن القناه ماجربت ,, يمكن ماعندنا القناه

يلا يااخواات الهمه

----------


## rose_rose

بالتوفييييق ان شاء الله

----------


## جوريه83

فوووووووووووووووق نبي الخبيرات بهالموضوع يخبرونا كل شي بليييييييز

----------


## كلي شموخ...

والله حلو.....

----------


## قلوووووب

بالتوفيق

----------


## زازوه

انا بعد كنت افكر في هالموضوع ...

وان شاالله نحصل حد يفيدنا ... ^ ^ بحاول اسأل منيه ولا مناك يمكن حد يسعفنا

----------


## زازوه

رجعت لكم سريعا

حصلت مكان يقولج وين تقدرين تشترين سبائك الذهب وين ما تكونين 

يعني فالامارات فالسعودية واي مكان

http://www.invest.gold.org/sites/ar/...est/directory/

هالرابط فيه معلومات عن الاماكن  :Smile: 

والله ولي التوفيق باذنه تعالى

----------


## جوريه83

رفع 
لمعلومات اكثر

----------


## خوخة 80

فكرة زينه والله

----------


## mischocolat

اهم شي تنتبهين لكل سبيكه تشترينها لها رقم عالمي واذا ماكان الرقم موجود عليها ما حد بيشتريها عنج

----------


## كلي شموخ...

للرفع[email protected]@

----------


## نجمة المحبة

موفقين

----------


## daloo3tdxb

مرحبا ،،،
بنات أنا وظيفتي مسئولة في مكتب الذهب في مطار دبي .
أي إستفسار أنا حاضرة

----------


## لمياء دبي

> مرحبا ،،،
> بنات أنا وظيفتي مسئولة في مكتب الذهب في مطار دبي .
> أي إستفسار أنا حاضرة


------------------------------------------

ييتي والله يابج

الغاليه ممكن نعرف عن الاستثمار في الذهب؟
وبعد هل للسبيكه الذهب رقم عالمي واذا هالرقم مش موجود محد بيشتريه عنا؟وكيف ووين الرقم يكون مسجل؟
الاماكن المضمونه لشراء السبايك؟
سعر السبيكه في الوقت الحالي؟

----------


## aroma_girl

كم الربح تقريبا في هالموضوع ؟؟ يعني حد باع ويعطينا مثال لو ما عليكم امر

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة

موفقه إن شاء الله

----------


## كلي شموخ...

ياليت تفيدينا....

----------


## daloo3tdxb

مرحبا ،،،
طبعا هذا أحسن إستثمار وخصوصا في السبائك .
وطبعا نحن إنشوف سبائك وخصوصا إللي إييبونها من أفريقيا ماعليها أي رقم بس عادي يبيعونها في السوق والمحلات تشتريها علشان تصهر السبائك .
واللي تنباع في المحلات يكون عليها أرقام مثل 999.9 وهذي خاصة بنقاوة الذهب ونسبته في السبيكة الوحدة .
والسبائك بعد عيارات منها ( 24 ، 22 ، 18 ، 19 ) يعني على حسب نسبة الذهب ونقاوته فيها .
وأكيد أحسن أستثمار في سبائك الذهب بس هي أغلى لأن السبيكة إتكون فيها نسبة الذهب أكثر .
والسبائك المحلات تشتريها لأنها تستفيد منها أكثر .
يعني الكيلو الواحد يساوي تقريبا إذا كانت عيار 24 ، 119 الف درهم .

----------


## كلي شموخ...

الغاليه اصغر شبيكه تقريبا كم قيمتها؟؟
يعني الي يبدا بدايه صغيره...

----------


## زعابية غاوية

أنا مره رحت سوق الذهب وكانت خالتي وياي وسألت راعي المحل عندك سبائك جان يستغرب أنه نحن حريم نسأل عن السبائك..
جان يطلع لنا سبائك طبعا العيار يختلف شي 18-20-24 وقال لنا أنا واااايدين ياخذون منه ونسبة الربح فيه مضمونه100%..
ماعليكم إلا يوم ينزل سعر الذهب تشترون السبائك ويوم يرتفع تبيعونه..

----------


## daloo3tdxb

مرحبا بالنسبة لحجم السبائك فهي تختلف من بلد إلى بلد ، السبائك إللي إتي من أفريقيا في منها صغيرة وفي منها كبيرة .
وأسعارها أكيد بعد بتختلف يعني في مثلا بالجرام وإذا كانت بالكيلو تحسبونها على حسب العيار
يعني تاخذون سعر العيار وتضربونه في الوزن وبعدين تضربونه في 1000 يطلع لكم السعر .
يعني إذا كان عيار 24 مثلا سعره 117 والوزن 30 كيلو 
117 تضربونه في 30 وتضربونه في 1000 يطلع سعر السبيكة الوحدة .
أكيد السبائك أحسن شي للإستثمار

----------


## بنتكم الصغيرة

انزين ... في سبايك صغار ... يعني نقدر نشتريها ب 10 آلاف يوم الذهب نازل؟؟

----------


## كلي شموخ...

للرفع...

----------


## طاف عمري

منقول من منتدى 2 .................................... والي يتعاملون في السبائك اكثرهم ريايل مب حريم يالله خلونا ندش بقوة لهذا الاستثمار لوووول

في دبي تعاملت مع 4 محلات بسوق الذهب لشراء السبايك
1.الرميزان على الشارع مقابل ساحة المواقف.
2.الخطيب في البناية اللي بسوق الذهب في الدخلة المؤدية الى سوق الذهب من ناحية ساحة المواقف.
3. Swiss Gold داخل البناية مقابل المواقف (يسكر الساعة 6 مساء) لمشتريات الجملة.
4. و عندكم Popley الهندي في تقاطع الدخلة الجاية من مقابل ساحة المواقف مع شارع سوق الذهب المسقوف.
أسعار السبايك متقاربة في هذه المحلات لكن كل ما صغرت السبيكة زاد البريميم عليها. و يتراوح البريميم بين 2% - 6% زيادة عن سعر التشارت أو السبوت على حسب وزن السبيكة و المصنع المنتج لها.
معظم السبايك الصغار ( 5 - 200 جرام) على نقاوة 999.9 أو 99.9
لكن السبايك الكبيرة (1 كغم) تجدوها ايضا بنقاوة 99.5 و طبعا ال 999.9 أحسن و تفرق بالسعر (حوالي 500 درهم باسعار اليوم على الكيلو)




ملاحظة:

تاجر الذهب مثل الصراف يشتري بسعر و يبيع بسعر.
فلو احتجت الى البيع فسيشتري منك بسعر التشارت او السبوت في تلك اللحظة و تخسر البريميم (المصنعية). 

لذلك عند الشراء خذ بالحسبان هذا الموضوع و حاول أن تنقص البريميم.
لكن كما هو متوقع 
السبايك ذات البريميم المرتفع أحلى و أصغر و اسهل في التصريف لكن مقابل خسارة البريميم. 

مـــثـــال:

لو كنت بتشتري كيلو مثلا و كان سعر الجرام على السبوت 100 درهم

فستكون سبيكة الكيلو ب 102 ألف درهم مثلا أما 
لو اشتريت الكيلو على شكل 5 سبايك كل واحدة 200 جرام فسيصبح 104 ألف 
و لو على سبايك 100 جرام فسيكون 106 ألف مثلا.


ويزيد البريميم كثيرا على السبايك الصغيرة (اصغر من 100 جرام) لذلك هي غير مجدية للتجارة لأنها تخسر كثير بالبيع الا إذا ارتفع سعر الذهب بشكل كبير ليغطي خسارة البريميم.

وهذا رد آخر محصلتنة من منتدى آخر .........................
السلام عليكم اخوي يمكن افيدك بتجاربي
انت طبعن تاخذ ذهب الامارات
بخبرك بالتفصيل الان كل محل يبيع بمزاجه
انت الازم تحسب السعر بروحك الانه السبيكه مالها سعر مصنعيه ولاكن 
صاحب المحل ياخذ فيدته بتقول كيف بخبرك بالتفاصيل
طريقة الحساب
اذا كان سعر عيار 24 سعرا 100 ووزنه كيلو 1000
كم اناتج وكيف تحسب
الوزن x السعر = سعر السبيكه
1000 ×100=100000
وعلشان ماتنغش عليك تتاكد من الارقام الي علي السبيكه
بتحصل مكتوب علي السبيكه من فوق ( الامارات )
وتحت رقم طويل وتحت الرقم مربع فيه نوعين من الارقام
99.9 والثاني 99.5 بخبرك الفرق بينهم وبتعرف كيف المحل ياخز فايدته
المحل طبعا بيبيعك السبيكه بوزن الكيلو يعني 1000 جرام وهي اصا وزنها 99.9 يعني ناقصه جرام
والثانيه 99.5 نفس الشي بس هذي ناقصه 5 جرام 
يعني يوم تشتري الافضل انك تشتري الي عليها 99.9 افضل ليش الانك يوم تبيعها
بيحسب عليق الفرق الاوله ناقصه 1 جرام 99.9 والثانيه ناقصه 5جرام 99.5
هذا بنسبه لذهب الامارات
ولاكن عندك انواع وايد 
بس احنا فالامارات الافضل انك تشتغل فذهب الامارات علشان ماتعرض نفسك للمساؤله
مناين لك هذا ولا تضيع الفاتوره المشتري فيها السبيكه والي بايعنها احتفض فيها
مع ان ذهب السعوديه و السويسري افضل ذهب ولاكن تعرض للمساؤله 
فيحالت انك بعت كميه كبيره 
وانشاء الله اكون فدتك اخوي والله يوفقك تجاره وايد حلوه انا دخلتها منزمان 
وادخل من وراها ذهب اسم علي مسمي

----------


## طاف عمري

و هذا بعد حصلت أماكن بيع و كل حد ينصح بمكان .....

في محل في مدينة زايد اسمه الصديق مختص في بيع السبائك
اخوانى الكل يتسائل وين اشترى فى ابوظبى وين فى العين وين فى عجمان وين فى الشارقة 
لازم نعرف ان مركز الجملة فى دبى ولو عاوز تاخد بسعر الشاشة العالمية يبقى فى دبى وكل تجار الامارات عندهم سبائك يشترونها من دبى لية كل واحد عاوز يشترى من نفس المكان الى هو موجود فية لازم نتعب شوية

في محل في شارع حمدان ابوظبي وايد زين اسمه اجاثا جناتا يبيبع سبيائك رخيصة عدال اليوا سنتر

----------


## زكية الذكية

يعني لو كنت اريد اربح فالسبائك لازم يكون عندي مبلغ لا يقل عن ١٠٠ الف درهم صح ؟

طيب واذا كان عندي ١٠ الاف درهم ؟ راح اربح بهالمبلغ ؟

وبعد عندي سؤال .... يعني تجاره السبائك مربحه حتى مع ارتفاع اسعار الذهب ؟؟؟

----------


## طاف عمري

> يعني لو كنت اريد اربح فالسبائك لازم يكون عندي مبلغ لا يقل عن ١٠٠ الف درهم صح ؟
> 
> طيب واذا كان عندي ١٠ الاف درهم ؟ راح اربح بهالمبلغ ؟
> 
> وبعد عندي سؤال .... يعني تجاره السبائك مربحه حتى مع ارتفاع اسعار الذهب ؟؟؟


 هلا يعتمد ع وايد اشياء العيار و سعر الشراء و سعر بيعتج و غيرة 
و ميزانيتج ....ابدي شوي شوي لا تبدين بخطوات كبيرة

----------


## ملكة الشوق

الله يوفقج
الذهب مافيه خساره ويقولون زينه وخزينه

----------


## سماري قماري

اب اب

----------


## كلي شموخ...

انا نقلت لكم بعض الردود من المواقع بخصوص بيع وشراء سبايك الذهب ...

(1)

عن نفسي انا ما اتعامل ويا اي وسيط

بس اتابع هالموقع 

US Gold Price

و كل شوية أسوي رفرش عشان أعرف الذهب كم وصل طبعا بالدولار

او قناة CNBC ف البيت تقدرون تتابعونه وتشوفوون الذهب ينزل ولا يرتفع من خلال الرابط المبين ف اأعلى الشاشة ع اليمين 

لما تشوفون الذهب نازل ما عليكم الا تسيرون محلات الذهب وتشترون من عندهم السبيكة اللي هي حجمها 116.64 غرام ومطبوع عليها 9999.0

طبعا يحسبون عليكم عمولة البيع والشراء كل محل يختلف عن الثاني

فعن نفسي اسير مثلا محل اشتري من عنده وابيع له يحسب لي العمولة 

150 درهم

في محلات اكثر ياخذون يعني يبغي لكم تسالون وين ارخص عمولة

تشترون كمن سبيكة في النزول ولما يرتفع الذهب تبيعوون وبتحصلون الخير من وراء الذهب

يعني احسن من السوق المريض للاسهم

(2)
أصلا!

الآن ، نحن نقيس سعر الذهب بالجرام الواحد (الجرام الواحد يعني واحد بالألف من الكيلو) ، لكن الذهب يتم تداوله بكتلة تدعى "أوقية" ، و الأوقية الواحدة تساوي 31.1 جرام تقريبا ، و بما أن سعر الذهب يتم تقييمه بعملة الدولار الأمريكي ، فإنه علينا تحويل قيمة الأوقية الواحدة من الدولار الأمريكي إلى الدرهم الإماراتي حتى نعلم القيمة النهائية للجرام الواحد من الذهب بالدرهم الإماراتي

التحويل بسيط ، نقوم بقسمة سعر أوقية الذهب بالدولار الأمريكي على 31.1 (سيكون الناتج سعر الجرام الواحد بالدولار) ، و من ثم الضرب في 3.688 (درهم لكل دولار) = حتى تكون النتيجة "سعر الجرام الواحد بالدرهم الإماراتي".

لكن عساس تريح بالك و تكون مباشر .... اضرب الرقم التي تشوفه في أي من أماكن العرض على الإنترنت لسعر الأوقية الواحد بالدولار بالرقم = 0.1186

و سيظهر لك الناتج = سعر الجرام الواحد بالدرهم الإماراتي!

(3)
مرحبا ،،،
طبعا هذا أحسن إستثمار وخصوصا في السبائك .
وطبعا نحن إنشوف سبائك وخصوصا إللي إييبونها من أفريقيا ماعليها أي رقم بس عادي يبيعونها في السوق والمحلات تشتريها علشان تصهر السبائك .
واللي تنباع في المحلات يكون عليها أرقام مثل 999.9 وهذي خاصة بنقاوة الذهب ونسبته في السبيكة الوحدة .
والسبائك بعد عيارات منها ( 24 ، 22 ، 18 ، 19 ) يعني على حسب نسبة الذهب ونقاوته فيها .
وأكيد أحسن أستثمار في سبائك الذهب بس هي أغلى لأن السبيكة إتكون فيها نسبة الذهب أكثر .
والسبائك المحلات تشتريها لأنها تستفيد منها أكثر .
يعني الكيلو الواحد يساوي تقريبا إذا كانت عيار 24 ، 119 الف درهم .

واتمنا انكن استفدتن ....

ولي بقيه ....

----------


## طاف عمري

نتريا تفاعلكم

----------


## لهفة الخ ـاطر

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## كلي شموخ...

اب اب اب

----------


## كلي شموخ...

ننتظر تفاعلكن بنات...

----------


## emarati

للرفع

----------


## أم رويشد

للرفع

----------


## ميـ أم ـودي

خواتي منو تتاجر بالسبايك ؟؟؟

----------


## عبـــويه..~

الغاليات كانت لي تجربةمن سنتين بشراء سبيكة بوزن 100 جرام 
بس كان الذهب شو نازل هذيج الايام 

وكلما شريتي عيار 24 افضل 
اذكر اني شريت السبيكة عيار 24 ب 7800 
وبعتها بعشرة تقريبا ولو صبرت جان الربح زاد بس انا كنت عجوله 
والسبيكة افضل من الذهب الملبوس لانها ما تفقد سعر المصنعية واسم الشلركة المصنعة 
وكنت اتابع اسعار الذهب باستمرار على قناة سي ان بي سي الاقتصادية 
طبعا الذهب يرتفع من اي تهديد بالحرب يعني مرتبط بامور السياسة وصرف الدولار 

واختي ماشاء الله مستثمرة اللي يمعته حق ولدها من صغره وفلوسها بالسبايك وما تبيع 

وسلامتكم حبيت افيدكم بتجربتي

----------


## ام جوجو99

هلا بنات 
انا سالت قبل 3سنوات عن السبايك
في محل الذهب قال الصغيرة 8000 درهم
والحين مادري بتكون الضعف لان الذهب مرتفع

----------


## ام-فيصل

بنات ممكن حد يفيدني اقل مبلغ راس مال بيقدر الواحد يبدأ منه كم؟؟

----------


## اجتبية

up
up
up

----------


## بنت الجواسم

للرفع

----------


## كلباوية دلوعة

للــــــــرفع

----------


## مروهاج

طلع الموضوع مش امر هين

----------


## مريوم الأموره

الله يقدرنا ويقوينا على هالمشروع الصغير وانشاءالله يكبر 
الله يوفقكم

----------


## أشواق_دبي

الصرااحه المشروع دخل راااسي والله يقدرناا ان شاء الله

----------


## ميـ أم ـودي

والله صج الموضوع مب هين 
خسارة ما لي حظ فالسبايك شكله 
تصدقون اليوم اتصلت بمحلات الذهب يقولون إن الجرام 127 تقريباً 
مرررررررررتفع وااااايد ما ينفع للشرا اللي تبا تبيع بتربح الحين 
المشكلة ما ينعرف متى الذهب بينزل اليوم جريت في الجريدة إنه بيرتفع أكثر  :Frown:

----------


## أحبه الغالي

الله يوفقكم

----------


## دمووووع

حلوة الفكره

انا فكرت فيها قبل...بس مادري ما خذت


الذهب حاليا مرتفع...وحتى لو نزل ما ينززل واايد..يادووب كمن درهم...
السبايك اعتقد عيارها 22 ...مش 21 شرات الذهب اللي نلبسه  :Smile: 

اذا سرت محل الذهب بسأله وبخبركم...والفكره بفكر فيها لاجل غير مسمى ههههه

----------


## الروح_زايد

للرفععع


يلا بنات نبا معلومات اكثر

----------


## ام فطييم

انا من زمان افكر في هذا الشي بس كنت ابا حد يشجعني والحين اتشجعت

----------


## كلي شموخ...

انا ابا ابدا فيها فعلا 

بس بمبلغ بسيط .. وما اعرف بكم ابدا ؟؟

ان شالله اهل الخبره يفيدنا

بنتظاااااااااااااااركن...

----------


## اسرار1988

> فكره حلوة 
> 
> اعتقااادي من تنزل جيمة الذهب .. تاخذين السبائك ومن ترتفع تبيعينها وانتي الربحانه 
> 
> حتى الذهب بشكل عاااام من ينزل تاخذينه ومن يرتفع ينبااع بشكل اغلى 
> 
> والفلوس ماتروح ع الفاضي

----------


## اسرار1988

> فكره حلوة 
> 
> اعتقااادي من تنزل جيمة الذهب .. تاخذين السبائك ومن ترتفع تبيعينها وانتي الربحانه 
> 
> حتى الذهب بشكل عاااام من ينزل تاخذينه ومن يرتفع ينبااع بشكل اغلى 
> 
> والفلوس ماتروح ع الفاضي


الله يبارك فيكي على هالدعاء عجبني كثييييييييييير :12 (60):

----------


## ام الحلوين4

وانا بعد عندي10000ابا استثمرهن ماعرف متردده

----------


## ابدوية برستيج

فدييييييييييييتكن والله ^_^
عندي راس مال 200 الف وكنت محتااااااااااره كيف استثمرهن 
مره افكر بصالون ومره بعقار ومره بسكس ويل ومره بتنكر ماي ومره باسهم 
بس الحينه بدون اي تفكيييييييييير ان شا اللله باخذ سبايك والله يوفق اليميع 

وبخبركن بتجربتيه ياحلوات واي وحده عندها معلومه ياليت ماتبخل علينا بها

----------


## بدويه عيوز

انا اليوم اتصلت بمجوهرات الخطيب 
وسألته عن السبايك 
عيار 24 الجرام الواحد ب 127

----------


## انامل ام حمد

الله يوفقج

----------


## رؤى11

كل الردود رائعه ما شاء الله عليكم تفاعل حلو
الآن لو بنبتدي التطبيق العملي
الخطوه الاولى متابعة الجرائد والمواقع المهتمه بأسعار الذهب وأخذ القرار الذهب في حالة صعود او هبوط
يعني شراء أو بيع للأخوات الي عندهم في الاصل سبائك
كل واحده تتوصل لمعلومه مهمه تساعد في التنفيذ تكتبها
على الاقل لما كلنا نفكر غير ما كل واحده تشتغل بروحها واكيد كل اخت على حسب امكانياتها

----------


## ميـ أم ـودي

شخبااركم خواتي؟؟

لقيت هذا الموقع منه تعرفون الأسعار أول بأول وإن شاء الله يفيدكم

http://united-arab-emirates.gold-price-today.com/

----------


## ميـ أم ـودي

> كل الردود رائعه ما شاء الله عليكم تفاعل حلو
> الآن لو بنبتدي التطبيق العملي
> الخطوه الاولى متابعة الجرائد والمواقع المهتمه بأسعار الذهب وأخذ القرار الذهب في حالة صعود او هبوط
> يعني شراء أو بيع للأخوات الي عندهم في الاصل سبائك
> كل واحده تتوصل لمعلومه مهمه تساعد في التنفيذ تكتبها
> على الاقل لما كلنا نفكر غير ما كل واحده تشتغل بروحها واكيد كل اخت على حسب امكانياتها



إن شاء الغالية وأعتقد جيه بنستفيد أكثر وأكثر 
وإن شاء الله كل المهتمات بالموضوع يتفاعلن ويانا

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن1

الله يوفقج

----------


## رحلة أمل

اب
اب
اب

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

ها بنات شو سويتن حد اشترى و رد باع

----------


## رحلة أمل

هيه بنات اذا في اخبار يديده عن السبايك خبرووونا

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

فكره وايد حلوه ... كنت افكر فيها .. بس اخااف ينقص عليه لانه ماعندي خلفيه او فكره عن الذهب واسعاره 

انا متابعه وياااكمـ واتشجعت واايد

بس لو ابغي ابدأ بـ 7 أو 10 الألاف ... اتكفي حق سبيكه صغيره ؟ ولا لازم رأس مال كبير ؟؟؟

----------


## رحلة أمل

عادي الغاليه .. بس تتوقعين ينفع الحين حق الشراء لانه سعر الذهب غالي الحينه ..

----------


## أم رشود

ومنكم نستفيد يا سيدات الإمارات إن شاء الله يوم يكون عندي مبلغ كافي بجرب تجارة الذهب

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

للرفع

----------


## دانة راك

وفي احتمال يرتفع أكثر

----------


## خطيرة الملامح

للرفع ...

----------


## ملاك وبس

بنات اللي جربت او تعرف حد يتاجر بهالشغله تفيدنا

----------


## أمل الامارات

انا بعد أريد اعرف ^^

----------


## math

> انا بعد أريد اعرف ^^

----------


## رحلة أمل

بنااااااااااااات انا اليوم سألت محلات الذهب عن السبايك .. موووووووووووول ماعندهم ولا حد يبيع ..؟

بليز اللي تعرف اماكن نقدر نشتري منها السبايك ؟؟ تخبرنا بليز

----------


## بيلار

السبايك تنباع في محلات الذهب مثل داماس بس هالوقت مش مناسب حق الشراء لأن سعرالذهب غالي بس ينزل ممكن تشترين ، مثلا لو اشتريتي سبيكة وزنها 10 غرام و السعر المناسب او المعدل الا يكون عندها تقريبا السعرثابت هوللغرام 105 أو أقل شوية أو أكثر بشوية بيكون سعر السبيكةالا وزنها 10 غرام تقريبا 1050 درهم و اذا بعتيها بسعر اليوم تقريبا 125 بتكون ب 1250 يعني الربح 200 درهم

----------


## ᴥĦĭģĥ ħęᾷľšᴥ

الله يوفقج

----------


## king stylish

Mr7baaaa
Ana b3d aba a3rf 3n hal mshrooo3 akthr 
7bait tfkeeerch
Bs momkn 7d y3lmnaaa kaif????

----------


## the duchess

والله فكره حلووه ومضموونه مب مثل الاسهم ،، او يكون فيه شي حراااام ،، 

بس اذا بغيت ابيعها ،، اقدر ابيعها على محلات الذهب العاديه؟؟

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

> والله فكره حلووه ومضموونه مب مثل الاسهم ،، او يكون فيه شي حراااام ،، 
> 
> بس اذا بغيت ابيعها ،، اقدر ابيعها على محلات الذهب العاديه؟؟



نفس السؤال ؟

----------


## ام منيرة

السلام عليكم
انا اشتري سبايك الذهب من محل في الشارقة في السوق المركزي واقدر ابيعه في اي محل ذهب وايد نفعتني هالسالفة بالذات يوم عندي مناسبة حابة اشتري هدية لحد اودي السبيكة و ابيعها او ابدلها بذهب.
بس عاد استثمرهم ما اقدر لاني ما اشتغل معتمده على المصروف الي يعطيني اياه ريلي.

----------


## مون لايت

طبعا الحين الذهب جدا مرتفع اللي يبا يبيع خله يبيع .. اما مستحيل الوحدة تشتري الحين لانه مرتفع وايد

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

للرفع

----------


## bondoka

للرفع

----------


## *samra*

موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع
انا كمان كنت افكر بالموضوع من فترة

----------


## جـورية العين

مع اني اعرف انه مشروع وايد مربح 

ومافيه شتات وايد يعني له وقت وله حزه بس الصراحه وايد اخاف من ها الموضوع 

وجهة نظر بس 

اخاف اموت في اي لحظه وتنطبج على الايه كلها (الذين يكنزون الذهب والفضه )

مع اني اقدر عن طريج معارف الوالد الله يطولي بعمره

----------

